# *Wanted* Fisher Plow for Wrangler YJ



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello guys and gals, I'm currently on the hunt for a Fisher plow setup that will fit a 1994 Jeep Wrangler YJ. Or I'm also looking for the pushplate mounts for it. One or the other... or both would be great. Thanks alot


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I am selling the 90 yj with the Fisher plow. Will seperate if you want the plow.


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yay! My email is [email protected] if you would please send photos and other such details. Or you can post it all here. How much do ya think you would want for the whole plow setup? Is it electric over hydraulic or pump driven on the motor? Thank you! I appreciate you'd be willing to seperate the setup!


----------

